# New Kitty - Sky



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello fellow catforum members. This is the newest addition to my family, Sky. 
It's funny how things work out, Sky wasn't planned. I went downstairs to get some food and a man was talking to a friend of mine about finding a responsible owner for his two other kittens he had left from a litter of 4. My friend wasn't interested but I asked the man about the kitty and he showed me a few pictures and I fell inlove with Sky. He offered to take me to his house because he only lived a few blocks away and showed me Sky, and I couldnt resist but taking him.
Now Sky is a new addition to my family, 5 rats, and a dog. Here are a few pics




































Now the older gentlemen who gave me Sky said that he was born June 25th, which would make him 25 days old. Would you say according to the picture that is correct. Unfortunately I only got to spend 15 - 20 minutes with Sky before I left him with my wife, and while doing some research on the way to work (wanted to see if i could see what breed he was) I found out that white haired blue eyes cats are 60 - 80% chance of being deaf -- which last night when i got home he seemed to of responded from noise i made but today I tried the whole banging pots together and he didnt respond at all -- so I would have to say he probaly felt my breathe yesterday and he is indeed death.

I havent gotten him to eat since I got him home yesterday, tried wet food, and tried a 1/2 water 1/2 milk mix - no luck. He's been sleeping alot since I got him too. I will be taking him to the vet in a few days, hopefully by the end of the week. I would greatly appreciate any advice you may have.

Thanks guys and gals!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

In an ideal world, Sky would still be with her mother until 12 weeks of age. Odds are extremely high that Sky was not weaned, so she has no clue how to use a bottle, drink from a bowl or eat wet food, let alone dry. And you will need to stimulate her to help her go to the bathroom.
I would strongly encourage you to make a vet appt for today, as in now, so you can be instructed in what needs to be done for Skye. Kittens can down hill very quickly - you can't wait. (And you have no idea how hard it was not to order you to take the kitten to vet right away - it's the mother in me coming out).
There are also some stickies around on raising very young kittens.

She is very cute. don't worry about the hearing at this point, survival is more important.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

she so cute. it reminds me of my male cat when i found her outside my home. she was about 5 weeks old and looked exactly like her but tiny bit bigger, i gave her some kitten milk through bottle and she ate it and i think that is what you need to do to her. i will suggest to take her to vet as soon as possible rather wait couple of days. like what you said my vet told me about the chance of been deaf on white cats with blue eyes are higher but that was not the case with mine and even it was it would not made any difference.
good luck with the little one and keep us updated.

that is picture of sephi when he was 3 months old!


----------



## Mama Bear (Jul 10, 2010)

What a gorgeous kitten! I love white cats. Good luck with him.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Oh boy, he's young, waaaay too young to be away from mommy. I agree, he probably hasn't eaten cat food yet. So you'll have to raise him more like an abandoned baby than a normal kitten who comes home at 8-12 weeks.

He's beautiful though, can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

She is adorable. But please get her checked by the vet today. Far too young to be away from Mum. You need advice as to how to wean her.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

OH NO! What a cute kitten, but he should NEVER have left her mom this early! He should still be nursing from his mom! Take him to the vet now! 

I fostered kittens that stopped eating from their mom due to a cold and they got VERY sick VERY fast due to not eating. I want to shoot the guy that gave you Sky so soon....auughhh...precious kitten...fortunately he is now with someone who can help!

And please do not use regular cow milk! That will not give Sky the nutrients he needs and will make him sick!


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you all for your concerns and guidance.

I have called the vet and I told them the situation an was told that Sky is young but if he was eating (which he has been at that point, got him KMR) and doing good that I should bring him in at 6 weeks of age for shots.

I have been doing research and have been giving her a meal every four hours (using a nasal cleaner, only thing the local small pet shop had that I could improvise) to give her kmr, been stimulating her to go to the bathroom and she sleeps on the bed with me or my wife the rest of the day. She definately has alot more energy then yesterday 

She is also bonding very well with my dog Jacob -- she loves laying next to him and play.

Please let me know if there is burning else I could do. I'll post new pics shortly!


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is the video as promised:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's so tiny! And adorable. Six weeks seems awful young for the first shot. I thought they started at 8 weeks. Maybe that's something that just depends on the vet. Did the guy have her mom, too? Kind of ironic that he's looking for responsible owners when he didn't know that kittens should be kept with their mom for a lot longer. 

Sounds like she found a good home though.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

OMG the CUTE!

I miss babies (sigh)

Glad he is eating and seeming to be OK, but keep a very close eye. 

Speaking of which. His eyes are blue because he's a tiny kitten. All kitten's eyes are blue. Some of them change color when they are several weeks old. Some stay blue.

If he IS indeed deaf, you will have to watch him closely and not ever let him outside. He could not hear a car or a mean dog until it was too late. I know a few people who have deaf cats. They are not afraid of ANYthing (will, in fact, ride on the vacuum cleaner, thinking it's fun) and would have very short lives if they were not watched very closely.


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Well I talked to the guy yesterday and he decided to keep the last kitten he had left, and yes he has the mother. My only concern is that she has only pooped once since I got her. Ive been rubbing corn syrup on her gums and mixing it into her milk to see if it does anything.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are some hints about helping kittens poop:



> Very young kittens cannot eliminate without help and the mother-cat licks the kitten's abdomen and anal area to stimulate elimination. You need to mimic this action after every feeding. You can even do it a bit before each feeding as well.
> 
> Prepare a bowl of warm water and some cotton balls, tissues, gauze or a soft cloth. Dip the cotton ball into the water, squeeze out the excess and, using a gentle circular motion, massage your kitten's abdomen and anal area. His natural response is to eliminate urine and stool. Don't worry if he doesn't pass a stool after every feeding or even every day. Keep stimulating until he stops eliminating, though it's important to know when to stop, because stimulating your kitten for too long can make his delicate skin sore and raw.
> 
> ...


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

OMG sooooo cute. Couldn't the man take Sky back so he could be with his mother for another 4 weeks and then you could take him back then? It's soooo cute that Jacob loves this kitten. If not you seem to be doing your research and taking really good care of Sky. God bless you for taking caring Sky in.

Kathy


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

OMG the video is adorable, I love your dog! Is he a pit mix? (hard to tell in the video).


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Marie73: 
Thank you for that suggestion. I will definitely give I a try.

Siameseifuplz:
Thanks! He's a lab / pit mix 1 year old

Razzle: To be quiet honest, if his home wasn't in such bad condition (he had a room on the second floor of a house. The room smelled like urine and there were flies all over the place and really hot) - I would consider it.


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

A question hopefully someone has experience with:

Aside from having Jacob which I knew wouldn't be a problem because he loves all types of animals and takes care of them all, what would be the chances of socializing a cat with rats? I know if you do it young chances are the best, but what's a good age to start introducing the kitty with the ratties? 

At this time, Skye is twice the size of the ratties (I have 5). I don't want to him to get too big and lose the window of opportunity for the best age to socialize her with the rats. Or is it too much of a risk for them?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I saw a video on YouTube last night with a kitten afraid of a rat half her size. 

I have NO experience with this, but you might try putting them together now for a few seconds and see what happens.


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Last question before I hit the sack. Considering Skye is now 4 weeks old (He's now getting used to using the dropper as a feeder and is still uninterested in wet food) -- is 0.3 ounces per feeding too much or too little? That's the only question I have unanswered. I added a bit of olive oil to her KMR to see if it helps her poop and still continue to add the corn syrup to it aswell.

Thanks again for all your help. I will add new pics and videos tomorrow for all of you to enjoy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This may help:

http://www.narfrescue.org/animals/cats/cat_pdfs/orphan1.pdf


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is the update I promised. Her and the 5 ratties for the first time!


----------



## Mama Bear (Jul 10, 2010)

Awww... cute videos. Is Sky a boy or girl you have called it both him and her so I was just curious.


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah I noticed that aswell -- Sky is a boy -- Sorry for the confusion!!!


----------



## Mama Bear (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha I thought he was probably a boy. It's all good I just got confused for a minute.


----------

